# poop, how many times in one day?



## rmwms

Abbi has been on 3 different foods since July. I was told with the "higher quality" foods that her amount of poops would diminish to about 2/day. Well, she is currently eating Canidae and still pooping 4x/day. Is this normal or should it be less? :smpullhair: 
p.s. she has access to her kibble all day. I am assuming this is probably why she goes more frequently???? I thought I would try taking the kibble up and only offering it to her 2-3 times/day but I feel bad because she has become acustomed to being able to "graze". Suggestions???
Thanks,


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Matilda goes once a day


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Maggie is on Canidae and only goes twice a day. I also free feed Maggie. I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## camfan

> Abbi has been on 3 different foods since July. I was told with the "higher quality" foods that her amount of poops would diminish to about 2/day. Well, she is currently eating Canidae and still pooping 4x/day. Is this normal or should it be less? :smpullhair:
> p.s. she has access to her kibble all day. I am assuming this is probably why she goes more frequently???? I thought I would try taking the kibble up and only offering it to her 2-3 times/day but I feel bad because she has become acustomed to being able to "graze". Suggestions???
> Thanks,[/B]


Maybe you're not giving it enough time on 1 food? I'd give each food at least several weeks--unless it's causing upset, etc. 

Ollie is free fed and he goes 1x per day, same exact time every morning. Sometimes he also goes early evening as well, but not always.

What does her vet say? Is she at a healthy weight for her size? Are her poops normal consistancy or too soft? In the past when Ollie was eating kibbles with chicken ingredients, he would go several times per day and they were too soft--I knew something wasn't right. Turns out his stomach is sensitive to chicken--fresh, kibble, it doesn't matter. Since I put him on an allergy formula eliminating chicken he's 100% better.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Bonnie poops once a day. She is fed twice, not free fed (she'd gobble it up right away anyway).


----------



## ShilohsMom

Both Jackson and Shiloh poop twice a day once in the morning and once at night. They are not freed fed and this makes the pooping times much more predictable for us.


----------



## bruinkoala

Both Bruno and Mocha are free feed and on Canidae. BEFORE my dad spoiled them on sweet potatoes, they used to poop only twice a day. Now it seems like 4 times a day b/c of all the treats my dad gives them. I noticed they pooped more often when they get the extra doses of treats.


----------



## Scoobydoo

I haven't switched the boys' food now for months, they are both doing great on what I feed them so I really don't want to change anything  
Koko goes once morning and night, he is on Canidae canned and free fed dry and does really well.
Scooby is a twice a day pooper some days and others perhpas once, he is on Castor & Pollux organix and a little of the Canidae all canned and sometimes he will occasionally nibble some dry but not very often.
I think really if we keep them on a consistant diet and don't change their food too often it will allow their system to adapt and perhaps Abbi just needs to settle on one food for her tummy to adjust


----------



## jasmyne's mom

Jasmyne is free fed and she poops twice a day...once in the morning and once at night. She's always done it this way, even when I changed her food.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## giselle79

Maxi is on Go Natural grain free, he poops once or two times a day, depending if he's staying with his daddy who gives him a lot of treats (read pieces of fruit). The poop is really easy to pick up since he's on good quality food, however, yesterday he beat the recod with a poop about 10 or 12 cm. :w00t:


----------



## Joey's Mom2

Fendi usually goes once a day, twice at the most. She is on raw food.


----------



## TheButtercup

everybody loves talking about POO! 

the buttercup goes 2x a day, no matter what she eats. but when she was on Chicken Soup kibble, her poo was smelly, smooshy, hard to clean up (from either yard, tile, carpet, pad, anything) and her gas was wretched. :smheat: i have her on the Drs Foster & Smith kibble and her poos are more often (or maybe more QUANTITY than recurrance...) BUT they are hard poos and SO easy to pick up. i don't get the "omg i just picked up mushypoo!" feeling when i pick it up with the poo bags LOL. 
the F&S kibble is great quality, i think, the kibble is tiny tiny tiny (almost puppy size, which made me look at the bag after i opened it to make sure i didnt accidentally buy puppy kibble) which is good for buttercups. but the fact she has BIGGER poos, makes me wonder like the OP said, "isn't BETTER food supposed to result in LESS poo?" :wacko1: 

i found the F&S kibble at target for DIRT CHEAP, too. i'd just gotten an email from F&S saying "look out for our food! now at target stores!" and i found it on CLEARANCE! i got a bag for like $3 and several cans for .48 cents!!! im thinking they are doing a trial run to get the food "out there" to the public for a limited time to then get people to buy it (and other things) from their website. good marketing on their end LOL. i bought into it LOL. Drs F&S.....1...........Ann Marie....0


----------

